# Very first goat babies!



## lauramae86 (Oct 8, 2013)

These are my very first goats! Spanky, Biscuits and Yoyo.

So excited about my little herd!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Aw congrats! :stars: very cute kids


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw....they are CUTE! and I love those names!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yay for you! Pennsylvania is turning out to be quite goat friendly!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

They are so adorable!!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Cuties!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats on the newbies


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Very sweet!!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Adorable little babies


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrats! They are gorgeous colors and absolutely adorable!


----------



## emmaandoscar (Jan 20, 2013)

Adorable...I love their names!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

They are sweet. Congrats!


----------

